# Heavy Goats



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm just curious to know how much some of your biggest does weigh. And to see what the average adult weight is for the large breeds.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

My oldest does are 5 and 6, they weigh 150 - 170lbs depending if bred or not. Nubians. My 2 year olds are 120-130lbs

Jana


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Our oldest one, 4, she weighs around 150 too.
She is a full size Lamancha.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

My heaviest goat is probably my 5 year old American Alpine milker (I mostly have purebreds). She taped at 220. 

Also have a 2 year old Saanen/Alpine cross that is 180. 

Most of my milking does are in the 160-175 range though.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Goodness! Giant goats..My almost 3 year old milker is only at 100..hmm. I have a 1 1/2 yr old that is at 120. And my 5 month olds are at 65.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Shoofly weighs the whole weigh tape and about 5 inches she is 9, Birdy is similar and is 9, Bab's is similar and is 8, Red is trying to set a milking record and is normally that size but is 185 and is 4, Merisole is 180 and is 3 and Lipton is 185 and is 2. 175 to 180 is a pretty normal weight for my big tall girls, once 5 I rarely have a doe under 200 pounds they are mature then. I do have a smaller bloodline that at the same time would weigh in the 150's, 180+ tops at 5.. Lipton weighed that as she kidded as a young 12 month old FF. Birdy weighed maybe 135 when she kidded at 11 months. The growth rate at 18 months to 3 years old here is huge. You got to know your bloodlines...but I do have tall girls who are small tiny babies compared to some bloodlines but are steady gainers, I try not to critique my 8 to 15 month olds too heavily on stature....but 2 to 3 year olds, my how they grow.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Carli, 

my kids were not as big when I started as they are now, I read up more and I learned more and I implemented it for the better of my herd. Your 65lbs for 5 month old kids are not horrid weights. They are at 10lbs gain each month plus 15 extra lbs which I am sure was not their birth weight  Don't beat yourself up.

I was in the same spot you were thinking, sheesh, what kind of goats do folks keep that are 180lbs and then the 4 year old that was 130 hit 180 at last gestation so I figured sometimes it takes time. Also, breeders like Vicki have a consistent herd and bloodline, I still have a "collection" of does , not a herd, and many different body frames. I have a 1 1/2 at a 100lbs. It's not her optimal weight and I'd rather keep a daughter out of her than her but we will see. She may mature at kidding enough to earn another year here. 

Jana


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Psyche is 173 at 2 1/2 yrs (nubian) milks a gallon a day, Gwen is 165 at 1 1/2 yrs (alpine).
Theoden is 265+ at 2 1/2 yr (alpine) and Khan is 235 at 1 1/2 yrs (nubian).
The kids from this spring I need to go weigh. 
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It is her optimal weight if she is smaller. A doe who is really tall will carry more weight than a small doe does, it's why there is such a huge jump in weight in my bloodlines I use from junior does and yearlings to 2 and 3 year olds, bred or not. Lipton, Berri, Merisole are much taller does than the rest so it's why they also weigh considerably more than Tater Salad and Rosette. Rosette will always be virtically challenged because of her bloodline but she will carry alot of wieght when she is older because her line is powerful. Tater came back to the herd as a pregnant yearling, and will simply blossom later, her bloodline simply takes longer to get super tall and powerful, just like Shoofly did. We are also talking nubians here.

Oh and added here since I didn't press reply until after Tammi posted, I don't let my boys carry this much weight, I have to control them on my own and I don't want them weighing more than me  Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

My does are taller- started with a gangly reject doe and bought tall rangy bucks. Most are 180 to 200 at 5 years. They are FF ranging from 135 to 150 and go on to gain about 10 pounds a year until 5. Here is miss Fat Girl Padamae at 220 as a bred 2 year old. Man oh man her milk would not even go thru the filter!! Goat butter anyone!
This is a horrid stance she is in but she is wide and level when her head is up. FAT and fat milk too.
Yah-we are talking Nubians here too and 5 years to maturity.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I can see the same slower development in our nubian doelings (Branwyn and Salwah/Lonesome Doe lines). They will blossom after being bred and a yr of age but are coming along very nicely. 

WOW what a growth spurt on the littles who are not so little anymore
Alpine kids:
Soldier Mtn Freelance Tallis- 108lbs @6 months
Soldier Mtn SMB [email protected] months
Soldier Mtn SG [email protected] months
Soldier Mtn SF [email protected] 5 months
Nubians kids
Caprine Beings [email protected] months
Caprine Beings Merces [email protected] months
and [email protected] 3 months
:biggrin pretty happy with our weight gains
Tam


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I ran a smaller line for a long time too and they were more in the 120 to 140 range but produced almost the same so bigger is not always better. I just like em bigger- but I like Great Danes too.


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

buckrun said:


> Here is miss Fat Girl Padamae at 220 as a bred 2 year old. Man oh man her milk would not even go thru the filter!! Goat butter anyone!
> This is a horrid stance she is in but she is wide and level when her head is up. FAT and fat milk too.


She doesn't look "fat" to me -- maybe a 3.5 score which is average with a little padding. She's a big girl -- there's a difference.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL, come on, she has a huge fold right behind her shoulder  The neck looks pretty padded too. FAT and SASSY, love the picture !


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

My biggest doe was 150 when she kidded this year (she's 3 yr old nubian). That's the last I taped everyone. Her dam is 120, maybe 125 soaking wet at 5. :lol She's a good doe though, milks well.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Well what you can't see is that she is a super wide doe and she does not have a chest floor- she has a chest pillow...make that two! Yes she has that dread elbow fat!!! Wouldn't take an oz off her personally! When they look like this outside they have lots of internal fat- what you want is a line that can reliably mobilize the fat and not just keep adding it.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Saada Lovey Dove is my biggest girl. She just turned 5 and she's off the weight tape :lol

My other girls are in the 160-175 range.

Zahav is Dove's daughter and just turned 8mo.'s she weighs 93lb.

I'm with lee and Vicki, I just love the big heavy girls. :laughcry

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

It's Fat Girl's big sister!!! Look at those neck rolls!
Ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

But look at the skin -- the skin and the fat follow the form of the frame. That's active-fat, not sedentary-fat. The skin and fat are firm to the muscle, not "fluffy." I suspect she's putting on the fat and burning it as she goes. That's different than a doe that is sitting in a stall and just eating grain and getting unhealthy.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the big goats too. Hoping to grow some


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She is just as lovely in person, Tamara...upstanding, my favorite trait about SAADA. Not as nice as your other girl I can't remember her name, sorry. And Sirocco is no slouch either, she is going to be a big girl. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you Vicki. I think you must mean Dawn (Narrow Chance Dawning Star). She just gets nicer every year. I'm really looking forward to breeding these girls this year and I'm really excited about breeding Doves daughter Malka to Falcon. Falcon's sire is out of Doves maternal 1/2 brother Bawky-Bird. I'm hoping for large and very correct does. I'm also looking forward to seeing how Tsunami is going to do for you :yes :yes :yes


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She is very pretty and stylish and so far impossible to get a good photo of, we have tried 3 times. Daughter is coming out this weekend, yet again to get photos of several of the does that once I went through what we had taken (through the small screen on the cell phone they looked fine) were not all that good! She will be a dry yearling so no udder this spring. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

To bad she not like her mom, who wants to be in every picture and right in the middle of everything I do :lol

I hope you get a good picture, I'm really looking forward to seeing her!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, my LaManchas does are 100-115 lbs and that is the older ones, the coming 5-6th fresheners. My FF are 90-95 lbs. Some of my MiniManchas look heavier than the standard LM. And the Boers are just huge and thick looking. All the herd is well-fleshed but lean and athletic and run every day as part of their normal activity.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I like big goats!

Largest in our herd is Maxime -- she's off the weight tape, but by adding inches, we calculated her at 220-230# as a 4 yr old this year. By the way, she is shown as a yearling in my avatar.










(I'd so love it if someone could photoshop out the restroom sign above her, lol)

The heaviest buck we've had in a while was probably Aragon -- he wasn't super tall, but really wide and dense. He just moved to a small commercial herd in Minnesota. 









Tracy


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Our only full size Nubian weighs in at 130lbs as a six year old. Our 6 and 7 year old mini's (3rd gen) weigh in at 110 to 135lbs but they are very wide and dense. Our 1 to 3 yera old mini's (4th and 5th gen) weigh in at 78 to 93 lbs. 

Marla


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I enjoy looking at everyone's photos of all the different breeds. I feel so ADD when I'm on here! I just want one of each, please!!!


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

I learn so much from this site! I did not know the Saada goats were so tall -- they look very airy and feminine.

I am interested in Nubian breeding and its history.

Does anyone know anything about the "Longman" or "Longman's" goats? Does the herd still exist? I saw it mentioned in some pedigrees, and in a couple of places on the web it was mentioned that they had some tall, long-legged goats or contributed this to someone else's herd. 

Just curious. You can't always tell from pictures what a goat is really like. Also, unless someone has a current website or shows a lot, it is hard to find pictures of particular goats in pedigrees.

Just wondering if anybody knows about these goats.

thanks,
Chris


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

http://user.cavenet.com/longman/


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Jana! That helps.  

Are there other lines or herds that are known for size and substance? I love big Nubians, I just haven't seen a lot of them lately (not that I was looking very hard before this summer).

What blood lines are really "OOMPH!" big solid serious Nubians these days?


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I just bought a goat that is out of the sire Longman's Serenade Salute. She is a big, tall girl. I can't wait to see her mature.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Chris,
Mountaindale Nubians in Greenfield, NY has big tall does. They just bought the birth brother to my buckling Falcon (Jesta Farm Desert Falcon) for a Jr. sire (Jesta Farm Casino Desert Sand.) The Jesta Farm does in New Hampshire tend to be large does also.


Tamera


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah when I think of big girls I think of Goldthwaite. Beverly is on here maybe she will chime in.

There is a huge difference between the words big and coarse. There are alot of very heavy headed coarse Nubians out there, they call them old fashioned type, sorry but I so much prefer the new fashioned nubians! Yes I like a big tall Nubian but she has to have general appearance and dairy character. Of all the breeds I think the Nubian has come the fartherest, perhaps maybe also the American Alpine. Vicki


----------

